# Figure Development 3rd Stage



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I've completed stage 3 in the developement of Abe. In this stage I test paint the prototype. I do this for a few reasons:

 The paint reveals imperfections that I can correct before making a mold
 I can determine if the likeness of the subject is close, or if I have additional work to do to get to that point
 I can add finer details with layers of paint, such as veins in the hands, wrinkles in the knuckles, seams in the clothing and creases in the shoes









I can also determine if the color scheme works for the figure. Painting also reveals problems with proportion that a divider and a ruler don't always show.
It is important to note that unlike building a scale model, successfully capturing a likeness isn't as simple as transfereing measurements from the subject to the sculpture. 
The fact is, that some exageration of  features is required in order to make the person seem more like themselfs. Its hard to explain, but, the human mind doesn't identify human faces by the size of specific features, but rather by how individual features impress us, or disturb us, or attract us.









During stage 3 I take several photos from different angles. 
Here is a trick that a lot painters used to help see them perfect their master pieces. They would take a mirror and look at their painting in the mirror.
The mirror isn't magic, but the reversed view of the painting was new to the eye, and because it is new, the eye will pick up on more problem areas than it would looking at the normal view. The fact is, that the longer you look at an object, the more your mind makes up for things that are missing and the more bored it gets with the subject matter.
The mirror gives your mind something new to look at, and it treats this percieved new image with greater attention.
Its like waking your mind up. 
Photo images do that for my mind. Wakes it up. Makes me look at the figure in a new way. 








Another advantage of the photo image is the closeness you can get to the subject.
I have magnifying glasses and they can do a pretty good job of getting up close, but they tend to distort what I'm seeing a little.
As you can see from the image above, there is no distortion.
What I can see is that this figure  will require an additional cast before the final piece.
The reason for this is the area around the eyes and ears.
As the photo reveals, they are kind of clumsy and not well defined. Sculpty doesn't hold small detail well, (at least not for me) and tends to crumbly when you get too small. 
The first cast will allow to work the resin, which holds a lot more detail.


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

The only thing that would seem to me to be a major problem (from my viewoint) is his eyes. He looks like he is asleep or squinting into a bright light. I know how difficult eyes are,but it just doesn't look natural for "Abe". Sorry, don't mean to be negative. Just my opinion (which will get you a cup of coffee, if you happen to have an extra dollar to go with it!)./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd agree about the eyes, but overall this is really nice!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, the eyes need work, which is what I pointed out on the original post


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Now we come to the most difficult stage of stage 3. Deciding whether to move on and create the mold, or starting over. Last night I decided to start over. 
Probably one of the most difficult things a person can face when sculpting is admitting to yourself that a piece is weak, even though you have spent hours on them. 
This one, is ok, but not good enough. It will be put aside and my new figure will hopefully be better. 
I'll get some images up as soon as I am done with the new armature.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

if you start over anyhow, may i suggest, that you make the chin and the beard at the chin a little bit longer?
the scull at eye height and higher could be a little less broad i think.
and the whole body seems to be a little "stumpy" to represent that long, skinny man.

korm
.
edit: more like the left one below.
the fotos and paintings i saw from him, he stood a little hunched forwards, not erect.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

yep, its too stocky, and the head is too big. Finally got hold of a good sized image of Lincoln standing and he is almost 8 heads high. The pic shows him standing next to two men. One is some sort of Union Officer and the other is a guy in a derby with a suit. They are standing on either side of Lincoln with their right hand stuffed in their lapels in a Napoleanic fashion. Lincoln towers over them by a good head, and while his hads are huge, his head is tiny. 
I printed out a copy and tooks some dividers to it and was shocked by the proportions. Poor guy did not fit in the golden mean and that bent over look you are refering to was very obviously some sort of spinal disorder. Although he is standing erect, he is bent to his left a little as if gravity or a strong wind were holding him there. 
I've just set up a blank, and to save time, I did him beardless and clotheless. I want to make a younger version of him leaning on his axe with rolled up sleeves, in Log splitter days.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Some think Lincoln must have had "Marphan's Syndrome" It might be Marfan.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Whatever you do don't change the ears


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

This is the rough of my new lincoln:









I call him log splitter abe. 
The tan portions are resin. 
The grey is super sculpty and the white (except the axe) is regular sculpty.
The axe is carved from styrene.
I'm thinking of either casting the axe as whole (since it makes a great spru for the mold) or just the figure without the axe.
He still needs some refinment work on the hair
around the eyes
And cleaning up parts of the clothing and suspenders.

I casted a blank of him in that pose without the axe. 
without the hair
without the clothing
without the beard
with more flesh and less wrinkles with the intention of having a younger version and an older version.
I also got bored with sculpting him in his iconical suite and beard


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Love the face! 

Looks like you've got him lanky enough too.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I do like the thinner Abe, but I prefer the more presidential look before.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Next release Jim. I am picturing him in a pastoral sitting next to a bunch of logs and an old stump and a half cord of (scale cord) of split wood neatly stacked. 
I'm thinking of a seated pose for the presidential look, so he can fit in one of my coaches.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif
Testing. I seem to have lost the ability to post images!

_(Richard, you didn't do anything wrong, you must have posted this reply around the time Shad was doing some work on the system getting things setup and working for the return of the monthly photo contest, which is what caused your problem. I've corrected the code so everything is back to working, sorry for the inconvenience. SteveC mod.)_


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Steve, I was worried I was suffering from alzheimers, and I'm only 54 /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

Please do not toss the presidential pose of Lincoln. I was so looking forward to getting him. I have been assembling what I refer to as my patriotic holiday train. It has a Liberty 
bell mounted on a flat car with red white and blue bunting arround the car. It will feature a lecturn and place for speaches if not from the back of the coach car in front of it. The mayor and other politicians will have all turned out with flags and bunting adorning the station and town square. I have a statue of liberty that may also go on a flat car on its side with overhang over a trailing flatcar. President Lincoln would be the perfect center of attention in the gathering. 

Bob


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob, 
I have the blank of this pose already made, so it won't be too hard to make him presidential. Look for it on my site in a couple of weeks.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Hows this Bob?
Needs some touch up and a mold, so it should be ready by Next Friday.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By BnEgscale on 02/16/2008 8:55 PM
Please do not toss the presidential pose of Lincoln. I was so looking forward to getting him.
_Ditto here_, but for different reasons. This is a figure I am going to want for one of my models, perhaps along with the wood-cutting version. Keep up the good work on it !


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

Great, 

That is exactly what I was looking for. Maybe I can complete the scene for Memorial Day. 

Bob


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 02/19/2008 9:08 PM








Hows this Bob?
Needs some touch up and a mold, so it should be ready by Next Friday.

Richard -

A truely magnificent figure of the president. (The rumpled pants and frock coat are quite correct - no such thing as dry cleaners back then.) Being something of a Civil War buff (in addition to my other interests, which you already know about) and a long-time reenactor (see below, that's me in the movie _"Gettysburg"_ trying to save the colors) I can tell you that no self respecting 19th Century gentleman, much less the president of the United States, would go about without his hat.

I'd suggest that you come up with a representation of his signature "stovepipe" hat for him to hold in one of his hands. Probably easier said than done, but, I think, not for someone of your talent. 

Another thing I just thought of - didn't he have a rather prominent mole just to the lower right of his nose? Maybe I'm missing it in your photo of the figure. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Jack, 
You are a movie star too! Cool. How about some pics of you in your civil war costume, standing at rest arms. I would like to see one front, one back and one on each side without the backpack and the same with the backpack. 
I left the mole out on purpose. 1. It is one of the finer details that get dimensiones when you paint the figure and needs to be added back on any way. 2. If you put a mole and a beard like that on Alfred E Newman, everyone thinks its Lincoln. 
I'm working on the stove pipe hat, but its not going to be easy. I've had a couple of failures because of lack of a clear image of his hat. Most of the images are very small and blurry. 
I will release him as is, since he will be good for standing on a coach or in the oval office. He won't be able to go outside till I get the hat finished is all.


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard,

Go ahead and make the stove pipe hat seperate. For that matter also do Stetsons, sombreros, etc. There are figures that are in need of your help. I too am ready for the President Lincoln. 

Thanks,

Rich Schiffman


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Rich, 
I am offering hats now from my site. The selection is small though and no cowboy hats persay. But one of the fedoras could pass as a stetson


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

You've got him nailed Richard! Great work again!


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 02/21/2008 9:24 AM
Jack, 
You are a movie star too! Cool. How about some pics of you in your civil war costume, standing at rest arms. I would like to see one front, one back and one on each side without the backpack and the same with the backpack. 
I left the mole out on purpose. 1. It is one of the finer details that get dimensiones when you paint the figure and needs to be added back on any way. 2. If you put a mole and a beard like that on Alfred E Newman, everyone thinks its Lincoln. 
I'm working on the stove pipe hat, but its not going to be easy. I've had a couple of failures because of lack of a clear image of his hat. Most of the images are very small and blurry. 
I will release him as is, since he will be good for standing on a coach or in the oval office. He won't be able to go outside till I get the hat finished is all.

Richard -

Here's the best photo I know of Lincoln wearing his top hat:









Taken at Antietam in 1862

If you go to these websites, you can see this and another photo taken at the same time in really high resolution:

http://www.zazzle.com/lincoln_pinkerton_and_mcclernand_1862_print-228931545795186380

 http://www.zazzle.com/lincoln_pinkerton_and_mcclernand_at_antietam_1862_print-228859414098925816?ZCMP=ProductPageRecs2
-
As for more pix of me in my Civil War uniform (not "costume" _- a point of pride among us reenactors_) here are some more screen captures from the movie _"Gettysburg"_:


















In addition to portraying a color sergeant in the 124th New York Vol. Infantry (see posting above,) I was also a company commander in the 20th Maine sequences on the second day of the battle.










and here's a good closeup of me as an officer (I was commanding the honor guard for Gen. Colin Powell in G'burg at the time this was taken.)

Hope these are helpful to you, Rich. Keep up the good work.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Jack, I have that image and the rest from that site already, but they just don't tell me much about the hat. 
Also, I'm planning on some civil war soldiers and am in the process of researching their uniforms. I found a lot of grainy images from that site you mentioned and others on the internet, but what I lack is good closeups of a civil war soldier in the same pose front, back and sides. If you could take some time to don your uniform and have someone walk around you taking pictures while you are standing at ease with your rifle at rest, with and without a pack, then with a pack, you will be rewarded with a 5 free unpainted copies of the end product. 
I have an old 1864 springfield rifle, but no colt side arm or the holster and pouches. Some good shots of that would also be appreciated and some shots of the soles of the boots from the bottom. I've just been making guesses about boot design. 
Then I can get that cannon from Ozark minitures and have a great civil war diaorama for my layout. I'll have Lincoln reviewing the troops


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack, that's a great offer from Richard, you'd be immortalized then, along with the rest of Richard's famous people  We could see how you would have looked next to Abe!


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard -

Unfortunately, I have become too much of (what we reenactors call) a "TBG" * to accurately depict a Civil War soldier any more. Fortunately, on the other hand, my son, Steve, is also a reenactor in the _5th New York Duryee Zouaves_ (I guess the acorn really doesn't fall too far from the tree) and, as a Fairfax County Sheriff's Deputy, he still very much looks the part.









That's him on the right.

I'll get him into his blue uniform, pose him any way you'd like and take some good digital shots of him. If you give me a specific pose you'd like to see, I'll try to get him to do it - he still does what I say (some of the time.)

Meanwhile, here's a few shots I took of my friends in _Company K, 1st Pennsylvania Reserves_ at Gaines Mill a few years ago. They're some of the best in the business.



















Once again, hope you find all this useful.

* Tubby, bearded guy


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure I remember my marshall of arms right, but I think the stance is rest arms? 
The soldier has rifle at his side tilted forward, 
The muzzle is in his right hand which is extended slightly to hold the weapon, 
His feet are apart, 
His left hand is held at the small of his back, 
His eyes are straight ahead, 
Was that a stance used in the civil war? 
Wasn't going to do a likeness of anyone on this piece though. For the first time I was going to do a generic face so that it could be modify slightly with paint or putty and give the impression of having a lot of different individuals when in deed it is really just one figure. (Hope that makes sense) 
I will be doing some likeness of some of the commissioned officers though, especially my two favorites for the union Sherman and Grant and my one favorite for the south Lee.


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

We would call that pose "Parade Rest" in the USMC.

www.hardscrabblefarm.com/images/ww2/drill_manual/parade_rest.gif


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats right Doug,,, parade rest.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Right you are, Doug. 

The position Richard is describing is the current "Parade Rest" as prescribed by _The Landing Party Manual _used by the U. S. Navy and Marine Corps. Here's what it looks like:










The closest thing to what I think Richard is looking for, according to _Hardee's Light Infantry Tactics_ (one of the commonly used drill manuals of the period, and the one I used) is the position of "In Place, Rest", shown here in a period photo:










Would something like that work for you, Richard?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Jack, 
That would be excellent. I was afraid the parade rest wastn't used at that time. Good thing there is a civil war expert on hand to consult


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack,

Being from Texas, I have to say, the wrong side won..........

stop, don't write anything nasty....all in fun.....

YeeeHaaa

Rich Schiffman


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Jack, 
Was Texas part of the United states then? I thought they didn't become an official state till later in the 19th century.


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, Jack,

The date of Texas becoming a state was December 29, 1845. So, it would seem we were indeed part of the Confederacy during the Civil War. 

There are several re-enactment groups here, mostly the Rebs win. I will admit the pictures Jack posted are stunning. Thanks,

Rich Schiffman


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess I'm thinking of California. 
Don't worry, I'm doing so rebs and general Lee as well, and maybe Jefferson Daivs.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard-

Actually, California was a state by then, too. Admitted to the union in 1850.

In fact, the state fielded some military units for the Union Army. In 1862, five companies of the _2nd Massachusetts Cavalry _(also known as _"The California 100" _) were raised and mustered into service on behalf of the State of Massachusetts. They left San Francisco by sea to fight "at the seat of the war," as it was termed then. They eventually participated in 51 battles, campaigns, and skirmishes.


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack,

Thanks for the information about the California 100. I was unaware of that information. 

Richard's figures are terrific as I have most of them, and Civil War era figures are just fine with me. (I model 1880).

Thanks fior the fun exchange.

Cheers,

Rich Schiffman


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Jack, now I'm gona have to start reading up on my Civil War history, can you recommend a good book for someone who has a basic understanding of the war and its principals, but is a little foggy on the dates and battles? 
Rich 
Thanks for your orders, I found this link that looks interesting 
History of American Uniforms Indian wars 1866-1890 
Its a history of American Uniforms dating back to before independence. Man there were a lot of uniforms in the civil war. The above link shows your time period, and it looks like a civil war uniform might fit in there.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Rich -

Best single-volume history of the Civil War I've ever read (and I've read a lot!):

* Battle Cry of Freedom: The Civil War Era *(Oxford History of the United States) by James M. McPherson

 - Jack


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Jack, and the other resources you sent from Amazon.


----------



## Reylroad (Mar 9, 2008)

Richard, 

An excellent source for military uniforms that's fairly inexpensive is: Osprey's Men at Arms series. They cover everything from the Seven Years War until today. There are several Civil War titles. Another excellent source is the Company of Military Historians. I have a 3 volume work on the horse soldier 1776-1943 by Randy Steffen. 

I, too, used to be a reinactor, but with Company C, 1st U.S. Dragoons, circa 1845-47. They fought in the Battle of San Pasqual down here in San Diego County. 

Tom Rey 
San Diego


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack,

I just started to read this thread today and was fascinated by the fact that you are a Civil War re-enactor. You strike a great pose!  I am an addict about Civil War history. BTW, I am related to General Lewis Armistead, who as you know, was killed at Gettyburg during Pickett's charge. My son and I visit Civil War re-enactments as often as we can out here. My son has decided to join a re-enactors unit here in Southern California. Thanks for the tip on the book.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary -

Then you probably already know about how Lewis Armistead and Winfield Scott Hancock (as well as Albert Sidney Johnston) were stationed together at an army post in a small California pueblo called _Los Angeles_ just before the war. They were great friends and accounts say that at a farewell party before leaving to join the Confederate army, Armistead told Hancock that if he should ever lift a hand against him in battle, "May God strike me dead."

Well, eventually, they _did_ meet in battle (figuratively, not literally) in 1863 at Gettysburg.  While at the head of (the so-called) Pickett's Charge, Armistead, a brigade commander in Pickett's division, was mortally wounded just after Hancock ("The Superb" as he was known to his men,) commanding the Second Corps, took a wound in the groin that was serious, but not fatal. Sounds like a Hollywood script, but it's all true.

If your son is serious and would like to get into "hard core" reenacting, then I suggest he contact my old friend Scotty Harrington, commanding Co. C, 5th New York Vol.'s (_Duryee's Zouaves_) there in SoCal. Here's his particulars: 

Phone: (714) 572-2513
E-mail: [email protected]

You also might like to check out their website: http://www.5nyzouave.org/  Probably the best Civil War reenacting outfit on the "Left Coast."

Good luck,


----------



## Reylroad (Mar 9, 2008)

Gary, 

Lewis Armistead was a brevet major down here in San Diego with the 6th Infantry when word reached him that Virginia had seceded. 

Tom Rey


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack-

Thank you for the info about the New York Volunteers. My son said he is very interested and will be in touch with Scotty. My great-great aunt who died in 1965, at age 100, used to try to tell me stories about the General when I would stay with her as a kid. She was a history-english teacher. Of course, when you're a kid you never really listen too close. I wish I had known better then! The Los Angeles connection I never heard about before. Small world. My son came over to the house today and I gave him the info and e-mail address of your friend. BTW, he already has McPherson's book. Dad's are the last to know, I guess.

Tom-

Thank you for the info about the San Diego connection with the General. We've become a genealogical society. Very cool.


----------

